# what age do dwalf lop eared rabbits ears drop?



## clairescanvas

I have just purchaced a dwalf lop ear rabbit (well thats what breed the pet shop called her) however she does not have lopped ears. Ive seen photos of very young lop eared rabbits without lopped ears so assume the ears drop as they get bigger.

If this is true what age will my lil bunnies ears drop?

Im also looking for name ideas any suggestions are welcome....i already own a black domestic rabbit called Norris so im thinking maybe an old fashioned name! x


----------



## crofty

clairescanvas said:


> I have just purchaced a dwalf lop ear rabbit (well thats what breed the pet shop called her) however she does not have lopped ears. Ive seen photos of very young lop eared rabbits without lopped ears so assume the ears drop as they get bigger.
> 
> If this is true what age will my lil bunnies ears drop?
> 
> Im also looking for name ideas any suggestions are welcome....i already own a black domestic rabbit called Norris so im thinking maybe an old fashioned name! x


How old is your bun? I wouldnt trust pet shops with regard to breeds!! Or with regard to anything else to be honest! What colour is she?


----------



## clairescanvas

well im a little worried that she is very young. They are meant to be sold after 8 weeks and the pet assistant said he was not sure exactly how old but she was between 7 and 8 weeks. I did thought she was very small but he said it was because they were dwalf rabbits.

Ive never seen baby dwalf rabbits before so trusted him, however now looking on the net she seems very small. Hopefully will get an appointment with the vet today and see how old she actually is and breed etc.

I always told myself id never buy from pet shops....now i know why!


----------



## ClaireLily

I have a 5yr old dwarf lop, I got him when he was 8wks and at that time he had one ear down one kinda horizontal. He had a habit of lifting them up regularly untill he was older, maybe 12 weeks or so but now they are too big. I'd say the ears should def be showing signs of dropping by 8 weeks. As for the size, from experience dwarf lops aren't all the same size, example.. my Cheeko is a monster! Others can be smaller, its variable and dependent on the size of the parents (which obviously you can't compare). Unless the bunny is teeny tiny in which case its a nethey dwarf or a mini


----------



## angellike

it can be as early as 4 or 5 weeks on mini and dwarf lops but sometimes it takes a lot longer. also the ears lop later in the winter well that what i have observed breeding minilops for 4 years but it can be as late as 8-12 weeks if the lop is not actually pure bred.


----------



## panda-23-marie

We have lop eared rabbits, although not dwalfs, and there ears dropped when they where between 2 and 4 months. one of the them still has one ear that sticks up though.

Jade


----------

